# STRASBOURG, European Union



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Very beautiful. Lots of Germanic influences in the architecture, but still with a very French flavour to it!


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures, Strasbourg's probably my favourite city out of the bigger French cities.


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

My friend from Romania is in love with this city, he really wanted an own website about it so we made one. Check the top 10 attractions list, would you agree with the order? http://www.aboutstrasbourg.com/Attractions.html
Anyway, i never been there, but looks beautiful, hopefully i will soon get there too


----------



## Kachle (Feb 16, 2008)

Strasbourg surprised me, it's really wonderful place. Petite France is beatiful, but Cathedral is for sure No.1 attraction. It's marvelous 
Kachle - Cathédrale Notre-Dame-de-Strasbourg



















St. Thomas church



Kachle - Strasbourg


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Does Strasbourg get a lot of German tourists like Nice gets a lot of Italian ones?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Goloo said:


> Thanks for the comments !
> 
> 
> 
> The city was annexed to Germany several times, so Strasbourg was influenced by germanic culture and architecture.


I don't think this is an objective summary. Strasbourg was belonging the entire middle ages to the Holy Roman Empire (of German nation). In the oldest documents of the city predating that Reich, both German and French are used, the common people back then spoke mostly German however. 

France did not annex it before 1681 when it occupied the city during a peace time and took over control. After the German side came to strength again it annexed it in the German unification war in 1871. Thats after 190 years of French rule. After WW1 Strasbourg declared itself independant but was shortly aftwerwards occupied by French forces and annexed, without refendum. Historians consider it far from certain that the French would have managed a majority for that annexation. 

Straßbourg remains since then exgept for the short time during WWII to France.


So lets recapitulate, do you think that "Germany annexed it a few times" sums it up fairly?

Having that said I am perfectly fine with the situation today. Strasbourg definitely made the best out of its location and history.


----------



## RPM (Jan 31, 2006)

Wow some of my ancestors, who were German, came to the US from Strasbourg. I have never been there, but I hope to go someday. Truely a beautiful city.


----------



## Tombs (Sep 9, 2007)

Stunningly beautiful, I didn't realize Strasbourg was like that.

I've heard that Strasbourg is also where Arsene Wenger comes from. That alone gets it the nod of approval from me. kay:


----------



## Goloo (Mar 16, 2008)

Slartibartfas said:


> I don't think this is an objective summary. Strasbourg was belonging the entire middle ages to the Holy Roman Empire (of German nation). In the oldest documents of the city predating that Reich, both German and French are used, the common people back then spoke mostly German however.
> 
> France did not annex it before 1681 when it occupied the city during a peace time and took over control. After the German side came to strength again it annexed it in the German unification war in 1871. Thats after 190 years of French rule. After WW1 Strasbourg declared itself independant but was shortly aftwerwards occupied by French forces and annexed, without refendum. Historians consider it far from certain that the French would have managed a majority for that annexation.
> 
> ...


You're right, perhaps may i say that the city was annexed to France several times and not to Germany


----------



## PerfectShoot (Feb 2, 2007)

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8









9









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21










*Le quartier allemand : *

22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









Photo bonus :










Si vous souhaitez voir des photos en plus grand format, dîtes le moi #A7


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

edubejar said:


> Does Strasbourg get a lot of German tourists like Nice gets a lot of Italian ones?


Yeah...that's why pretty much every waiter speaks some German. 

Strasbourg is my fav city from an architectural point of view. Medieval German architecture, then some French buildings, Wilhelminian Gründerzeit buildings on a scale that can hardly be found anywhere in Germany...simply awesome.


----------



## pixel2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

It really looks German to me. I like the buildings in that city a lot. :cheers:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

NewOrleansRush said:


> Very beautiful. Did the Germans build this city?


What a strange question. Strasbourg was built by the Alsatians of course.


Kampflamm said:


> Wilhelminian Gründerzeit buildings on a scale that can hardly be found anywhere in Germany...simply awesome.


That's because Strasbourg was not targetted by systematic Allied bombing raids during WW2, unlike German cities. Strasbourg suffered some damage, there were a few tactical bombings to destroy some key infrastructure used by the Germans, like in the rest of France, and some fighting took place when the city was liberated by the 2nd DB of General Leclerc in 1944, but no terror bombing raid took place (except one time I believe because the pilots confused Strasbourg with a German city further down the Rhine).

If there had been no systematic Allied bombing raids over Germany, today Frankfurt and Nuremberg would probably be even more beautiful than Strasbourg.


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)

It's not Strasbourg that looks like German. It's the whole Germany that looks like Alsatian !


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice shotz.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

GM said:


> It's not Strasbourg that looks like German. It's the whole Germany that looks like Alsatian !


Good one! :lol:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

GM said:


> It's not Strasbourg that looks like German. It's the whole Germany that looks like Alsatian !


:lol: Yeah, right!

I somehow don't like the look of cities, where so much red sandstone is used. In Germany you find that pretty often too...Freiburg, Heidelberg...

But the pictures here, of course, are all great!


----------

